# Just ask Bob



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Bob, I have a question. What does TM stand for? I really don't know and I am trying to get the "sticky" started. No really. From what I can gather a TM may be a significant other but I just can't get the initials. David.....probably smelled too many fumes also......Dorman.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Officially, TM is derived from the Latin phrase:

*Terminus Monetarius* 

Dictionary: ter·mi·nus, "_Relating to the final point or the end._"

and 

Monetarius

Dictionary: mon·e·ter·ius "_Of or relating to money. Pertaining to, or having to do with, money, money creation, money supply, and management of money._"

There are other less formal and colloquial definitions and adaptations of the official definition that has been around since the Roman Empire. The Romans were some of the original track builders and remnants of their early track layouts survive to this day. I think a little WD40 and a Bright Boy rail cleaner would restore them all to running condition. Speaking of ancient history, I think the original TJet design came from the incredible mind of Leonardo da Vinci, albeit with wooden gears and a chiseled soapstone chassis being the spec stock back in that day. I think Bill Gates bought the original drawings and Leonardo went on to star in the Titanic movie. 

There you have it.

Not Bob.


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Unofficially, TM means Track Manager, or SHE WHO MUST BE OBEYED.
AfxToo is absolutely correct in his definition, though. The TM is the final word on monetary expenditures. I know this because she told me so.

Another Not Bob.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Love it, *TERMINUS MONETARIUS* so appropriate. :lol: 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

TM = "the Mrs." 

also not Bob, but I know Bob :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

LOL How funny!
I thought it meant "Task Master" for all the million and one 'important' things you're asked to do when you're right in the middle of laying that pin stripe, or glueing, or detailing, or installing that pancake motor. What ever it is that requires peak concentration, right at the most critical moment, I hear that whip crack.

But, I get that money thing too.

Rich....I hope the TM doesn't see this post....not Bob either.

Bob is still at Hooters.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Transcendental Meditation, man. Far out!

One with Bob.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Now that is funny. Thanks not Bobs. Still at Hooters was a good one also.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Depends on the day around here --

On race nights, about 3 or 4 times a year, when she has to put up with all my race buds in the basement and using the bathroom, yelling "TRACK" loud enough to frighten the cats, and the general testosterone-ness of the evening, she is the *T*rack *M*anager.

On non-race days, she is the *T*ask *M*aster, keeping me busy cutting the grass, going grocery shopping, fixing stuff, etc. etc. as needed because _clearly_ I need that sort of discipline in my life and would forget to cut the grass, get edible bio-matter, fix broken items, etc. etc. and eventually die of starvation if left to my own devices amidst a rubble pile of tall grass and busted stuff.

_1976.....Not Bob Either.......Cordoba_


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

LMAO 'Doba...Expertly said!

Now bow yer heads...

"I'm a man...I can change...If I have too...I guess..."


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

So eloquently put by all "Not Bob's". You guys crack me up!:lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

While I couldn't consider the cave a dungeon... 

She pretty much runs the show around here.. I'm in the same boat as Doba, except I wouldn't starve. I always hoard snacks in here!! Her majesty prefers to be referred to as "The Master". She says "JUMP" and I say "To where the heck now??" :freak: Not a Bob either..


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Shirely .........still not at Hooters looking at the logo on the waitress shirt.......Bob. I still don't always trust everyone not named Bob. By the way, what the hell is an aebleskiver?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

HadaSlot said:


> Shirely .........still not at Hooters looking at the logo on the waitress shirt.......Bob. I still don't always trust everyone not named Bob. By the way, what the hell is an aebleskiver?


*The very popular "Delicious Danish pancakes in the round" that is sweeping the country. Also known 
as Pancake Puffs. You will be a hit at your party, when you serve up these delicious morsels and your
guests will love you for it.*

*Æbleskiver* is Danish meaning _apple slices_ (singular: _æbleskive_)) are traditional Danish pancakes in a distinctive shape of a sphere. Somewhat similar in texture to American pancakes crossed with a popover. They are solid like a pancake but light and fluffy like a popover. The spelling is usually *aebleskiver* or *ebleskiver*.


joe.....wish I was with Bob at Hooters....z870


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

joez870 said:


> *The very popular "Delicious Danish pancakes in the round" that is sweeping the country. Also known *
> *as Pancake Puffs. You will be a hit at your party, when you serve up these delicious morsels and your*
> *guests will love you for it.*
> 
> ...


Joez,
Thanks for clearing that one up.

OF.... wish I was there at Hooters with you guys too.... Dave :devil:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sooooo, Hooters is serving Danish flapjacks now??? Mmmmmmmm!! :tongue: 

Uther....not Bob, Shirley, or Peaches...Joe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Love it, *TERMINUS MONETARIUS* so appropriate. :lol:
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Now dats just funny! 

Good one OFD...this one almost slipped by me!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

"TERMINUS MONETARIUS"

The buck stops here?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Sorry I'm late...I am bob...you guys crack me up. RALMAO*

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuum what everyone else said. 

Terminus Monetarius haahahahahahaha AfxToo that is Hilarious. :jest:

I wish we were all at HOOTERS right now!! :hat::hat: That is if our TMs will let us go.

Bob...Had the crab legs at Hooters!...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

They have crab legs at Hooters? They're really getting upscale now! :lol: 
Haven't seen them here, yet. Need to do a recon. :devil: rr


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

and how did we get to HOOTERS.....???? 












Zilla built Hooters Sled.. of course... my TM gave up the gas money... 
I drove... Bob was goofy after too many diet cokes...

C not bob J


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

LMAO, How did we get to Hooter's? Exactly, Just Ask Bob.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

HadaSlot said:


> LMAO, How did we get to Hooter's? Exactly, Just Ask Bob.


ROTFLMAO


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I live in the Lehigh Valley area of Pa. (Allentown'ish) And I never saw a Hooters joint???

Ed.....bob stole all the hooters......the daddy


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

You don't get out much do you Ed, go down to King of Prussia, they got one :thumbsup:


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm tellin' you, all you got to do is "Just ask Bob." Kinda like Jeeves but in HO scale. By the way is Bob at Hooters again?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I have been to the edge. Come with me all "YE" good people and Enjoy the Wings*



HadaSlot said:


> I'm tellin' you, all you got to do is "Just ask Bob." Kinda like Jeeves but in HO scale. By the way is Bob at Hooters again?


Did someone say HTERS?

Bob...No I am here right now...zilla


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

*Tm*

All very good information,:freak:but I'm off to Hooters guys.GK


----------

